# Stems anyone?



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Well I picked up some more CAO Brazilias last week and decided to indulge in one tonight, and these are what I found. After cutting it I could see them both and thought here we go. Needless to say the pre light draw was next to nill. So I grabbed a pair of needle nose pliers and said what have I got to loose and proceded to pull them out carefully. Well it worked and it saved the day. I just hope the rest are ok.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow thats the second time I have see that happen on those. Someone else here on the board had the same thing. Glad you were able to save it


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Some company needs to do some quality control


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

nice recovery...but that is not good


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Very bad quality control. :frown:


I have a couple of these resting. When I cut them I'll be on the lookout for tree branches hidden within.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Great cigar, but I too have had some issues with these guys.


----------



## mikejh-cl (Jun 19, 2007)

i feel like most cigars i smoke these days have some kind of branches in them


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Couple thoughts.....maybe a note to the Ozengers or customer service rep with the pics (good by the way)

Also, great surgery. Extracting that needed a steady hand and sturdy grip.

Lastly, draw must have been completely open after you got that tree limb out of there. 

Way to save the smoke!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

i just brought a box of those


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

thats not good.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Dang that sucks, but looks like you went to cigar med school. great job, poor quality control.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Did that smoke grow in a tree??


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Holy crap! Glad it worked out.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

wow glad it worked out


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Not good, I can't believe you got them out in one piece.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

What the heck is going on with that? Interesting.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

great stems thx for sharing!!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey Scoop, sorry to hear about the draw, always feel free to return the cigars and have them replaced.

As far as stems go, every cigar has them, EVERY Cigar. You can buy a padron 1926 and you will find stems just as big inside as what you pulled out. The draw was bad due to the roller not bunching the filler correctly. CAO does draw test every cigar before we put a wrapper on it and it sounds like one slipped thru the cracks, I do apologize.

PM me if you have any more questions.

Bigfoot


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great save bro!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> Hey Scoop, sorry to hear about the draw, always feel free to return the cigars and have them replaced.
> 
> As far as stems go, every cigar has them, EVERY Cigar. You can buy a padron 1926 and you will find stems just as big inside as what you pulled out. The draw was bad due to the roller not bunching the filler correctly. CAO does draw test every cigar before we put a wrapper on it and it sounds like one slipped thru the cracks, I do apologize.
> 
> ...


Quality control you say--I think Brian just did the best Quality Control available--Very nice Brian!
I enjoy the CAO line and to date have yet any problems with them--Peace!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> Quality control you say--I think Brian just did the best Quality Control available--Very nice Brian!
> I enjoy the CAO line and to date have yet any problems with them--Peace!


I have smoked several boxes of Brazillias, and have yet to encounter even one construction problem. Here's to hoping the trend continues!!!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah I should have titled this, Tree limbs anyone. The picture doesn't show the diameter very well. And yes every cigar has stems in it, but not anything like these. I just thought I would share. I may shoot you a pm Brian if I encounter this again. Thanks.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

nice log there Mike


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> Hey Scoop, sorry to hear about the draw, always feel free to return the cigars and have them replaced.
> 
> As far as stems go, every cigar has them, EVERY Cigar. You can buy a padron 1926 and you will find stems just as big inside as what you pulled out. The draw was bad due to the roller not bunching the filler correctly. CAO does draw test every cigar before we put a wrapper on it and it sounds like one slipped thru the cracks, I do apologize.
> 
> ...


Say the next word with a deep bass sound....NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE response! Lots of class Bigfoot...lots of class! 
ylo2na


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Scoop said:


> Yeah I should have titled this, Tree limbs anyone. The picture doesn't show the diameter very well. And yes every cigar has stems in it, but not anything like these. I just thought I would share. I may shoot you a pm Brian if I encounter this again. Thanks.


please do, I will have them replaced ASAP!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great response Brian!! let us be honest , this could happen in every branche. But it is up to the manufactorers to handel the way you did!! let us say it is a way to build up some faith to the customers. I'm sure you don't lose a client if you handel this way, you win one!!


----------



## shaffer22-cl (Jun 1, 2008)

Wow. That's interesting.


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Wow!!!


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> Hey Scoop, sorry to hear about the draw, always feel free to return the cigars and have them replaced.
> 
> As far as stems go, every cigar has them, EVERY Cigar. You can buy a padron 1926 and you will find stems just as big inside as what you pulled out. The draw was bad due to the roller not bunching the filler correctly. CAO does draw test every cigar before we put a wrapper on it and it sounds like one slipped thru the cracks, I do apologize.
> 
> ...


Brian,

Really? I've taken apart a couple cigars, I'm a curious kind of guy, what can I say. Anyways I've never seen a stem that big. I would have thought, that would have burned slower and caused a a spike in the stick. Not trying to be a jerk here, just honestly curious.


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

How do you draw test? What's the process?


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

I hate when that happens - nice save!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice save though.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

CAO's are pretty solid line. I have smoked many of them myself and have never had a problem. I am glad you were able to salvage the cigar.


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Good lord. Is that a stem or a stalk?


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Thats crazy, glad you were able to save it though. Realistically though I guess that it does happen. Usually it happens to me though.


----------



## dcsmoke (Jul 10, 2008)

Armenian said:


> How do you draw test? What's the process?


I'm sort of curious on that one as well. Hopefully someone can explain!

Glad to hear the original poster was able to salvage the smoke and even happier to see the great reaction/response from the manufacturer.


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

great save ...


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Damn! Good thing they came out ok.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

That looks more like a small limb to me!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Scoop said:


> Yeah I should have titled this, Tree limbs anyone. The picture doesn't show the diameter very well. And yes every cigar has stems in it, but not anything like these. I just thought I would share. I may shoot you a pm Brian if I encounter this again. Thanks.


I agree! :arghhhh:


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

An unfortunate find indeed. Great extraction and save for sure! Brazilla's have been a favorite of mine for a couple of years. I can't say I've ever had one that I found to be a problem. Based on my experience, I see it as more a fluke than a characteristic of the line.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I found the same in an Illusione I had at Kenny the King. It does stink, but they are a fluke in the higher end smokes...


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

dcsmoke said:


> I'm sort of curious on that one as well. Hopefully someone can explain!
> 
> Glad to hear the original poster was able to salvage the smoke and even happier to see the great reaction/response from the manufacturer.


Check out this video on you tube, shows the entire process.


----------

